# New cobalt poison



## bottlechaser62 (Jun 2, 2015)

Can anyone help me out with this one? Not a poison collector and have tried to find this particular one with no luck. Just wondering if it's a reproduction or torn of the century. The mold seams at every faint and they disappear just over the shoulder. It appears to be blown in mold but just not sure. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Evermore (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm battling something similar myself with trying to identify some bottles that I believe are flat out reproductions, but there doesn't seem to be many actual experts on this subject.  I'm no expert but I've been dealing in bottles for many a time and the good news for you is that, as far as I can tell, you have a genuine KT-4 triangular poison bottle.  Check the bottom for any letters or markings that could indicate the size or ounces.  The cork may not likely be original, but it looks pretty good itself.  Great find!Darren


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 3, 2015)

This is a Kt-2. Kt-4 is embossed on ony 1 side. What size is it?


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Jun 5, 2015)

The bottle is almost 4 inches tall. It still has the label and poison pellets in it. Do you know the value?


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 6, 2015)

So you would say it's 3.75" tall or 3.875?  Historically it would sell in the 150-200 range, especially with label and contents & in perfect condition. But size is also important so I need an acturate measure


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 6, 2015)

I just woke up so all brain cells were not firing. According to my notes, there is no 3.75" size. Goes from 3.25 to 4". The 3.75 is just a short necked 4" due to the process. The body of the bottle is still the same. So if yours is close to 4", then 4 it is, and price still stands.


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes...the poison is mint with label, original content and is exactly 4 inches tall. Thanks for your help. I came across it relatively cheap at a flea market so hopefully I can find a good home for it.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 21, 2015)

Post a picture of the label. LEON.


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Jun 21, 2015)

Here is a shot of the label- lighting is not good and the print is faint


----------

